# Southland Orchid Show



## practicallyostensible (Oct 19, 2007)

I hate to say it, but this show really declined from last year. Andy's is always amazing, but the other vendors were mostly selling phals, vandas, and catts. Michael Koopowitz had a display that was pretty nice, and these photos are mostly from that. 

*Harold Koopowitz:*

Paph Memoria Billie Machado 






Paph Earnest Read 'Dallas' HCC/AOS





Paph charlesworthii










Paph Lynleigh Koopowitz 





Paph henryanum 'Big 'n Bold'





Southland Grand Champion


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 19, 2007)

*From other people:*

Phrag Eric Young





Paph Psyche









Paph (laevigatum x sukhakulii)





something else.


----------



## lienluu (Oct 19, 2007)

Is that a catepillar on the dorsal of the Paph Memoria Billie Machado (very first photo)?


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 19, 2007)

rothschildianum said:


> Is that a catepillar on the dorsal of the Paph Memoria Billie Machado (very first photo)?



Inchworm, yeah, I removed it.


----------



## Candace (Oct 19, 2007)

Great photos! Looks like a fun time.


----------



## neo-guy (Oct 19, 2007)

Julia, slight correction on the name...it's Harold Koopowitz. I think Michael is the name of his son. All in all he did have some wonderful plants!
That cochleanthes was also variegated!
Some of the paphs are his new "mini-paphs' or teacup paphs.
Peter.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 19, 2007)

Argh, yeah thanks for the correction it's been a long day.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the great photos Julia! 
Neo-guy you just had to mention -"That cochleanthes was also variegated!", it's fabulous !!!


----------



## neo-guy (Oct 20, 2007)

There were several AOS awards too. The one's i can remember are:
The cochleanthes CCM/AOS
the epi. porpax CCM/AOS
a large brachypetalum, 2 Little Charleys, Paph henryanum, Paph. charlesworthii.
Peter


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2007)

Variegated! It's a Neo thing. Anyway, thanx for posting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks like a wonderful show.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks for the pictures


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures. 

The cochleanthes really caught my eye. I have one in bloom now and I think this year the blooms are larger than ever before. They love to bloom, especially since I moved it under T5 lights.


----------



## T. migratoris (Oct 23, 2007)

I was there as well. This was my first visit to the Southland show so I have nothing to compare it to, but the Huntington grounds & conservatory are worth the visit alone. The artwork in the gallery is amazing & the grounds are top notch. Only came home with a couple of plants - a Jumellea comorense, an Angraecum for a friend, and a nice Gastrochilus acutifolius from Andy. I woulda brought home a couple of Vandas but the greenhouse isn't quite ready yet ...


----------

